# buying a new gun and had a hard time chooseing....



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 24, 2010)

I have been looking at shotguns for about a year now. I knew that I was going to get me a new bang stick this year but didn't know what I wanted. Nowadays there are more quality choices than ever before. So here are the guns I was chooseing from.
1. Browning Maxus 3.5
2. Browning Cynergy 3.5
3. Beretta Exrema 2
4. Beretta A400 Unico (late addition)
5. Benelli SBE2

I held and looked and held and looked and thought I would have my mind made up then change it. After a lot of thought the first cut eliminated the Benelli. I borrowed a buddy's and just didn't like the Benelli as well as I have the Browning and Beretta shotguns I have owned over the years. I was looking at another Extrema 2, because for the last two years before I moved to Athens that is what I had but had to sale when I moved. Previous to that I have had two other Browning Gold 3.5's that I loved. Well even though I loved the Extrema 2, it seemed that I hit better with the Browning guns. I have a tendancy to shoot with my head up a little and maybe the Browning has a little more drop and helps me compensate. (?) So shortly it was down to two. I loved the Maxus but as I got on the web site and looked them over the Cynergy with 30" barrels has a shorter over all length than the Maxus with 28" barrels at about the same weight. So after all things considered, I am going with the Cynergy 3.5 with 30" barrels and head to toe Mossy Oak Duck Blind camo. My hunting partner thinks I am just making a mistake not getting an auto. In my opinion, weither on the doe field or on the water if I shoot three times in a row, the third shot is normally a hail mary chunker that rarely gets feathers so the loss of the one shot won't hurt me. Maybe I just need to be a better shot too! Let me know what ya'll think.


----------



## cutem'all1090 (Jan 24, 2010)

Im personnaly a fan of Benelli but i dont think your going wrong with what you are choosing and my hunting partners all gave me crap for buying a pump but we got to see who was laughing when there browning golds and SBE II's jammed up on them the past few hunts


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 25, 2010)

I've got a Cynergy 3.5" and you will love it.


----------



## rangerii (Jan 25, 2010)

*Beretta*

Always been a browning man,bought an extrema 2 last year and now that all i duck hunt with,got several brownings but for ducks i like the extrema 2,not 1 hangup in 2 years


----------



## georgia_hunter (Jan 25, 2010)

I am inthe same Boat, I went Friday amd could not make my mind up between the Extrema 2 and the new Browning Maxus or the Vinci


----------



## hoghunter74 (Jan 25, 2010)

Bought a Browning Maxus at Butler Auto. and Hardware, shoots 2 3/4, 3, and 3 1/2.


----------



## critter85 (Jan 25, 2010)

xtrema 2. dont go with the O/U bull. Sometimes that third shot makes the difference. Although a good O/U might go well with an upland bird vest. Haha


----------



## brianp31 (Jan 25, 2010)

just bought the benelli sbeII in butler last week.  love the way it shoots.  I had to get that gun, b/c it was the only choice for a lefthanded gun.  

3 shots really counts in my opinion, in all my experiences, my third shot is very accurate and has helped in many cases.  Especially if your hunting woodies, b/c they all come at once.  I wont be caught in a swamp only taking two shots.  leave your double barrels at the skeet range boys.


----------



## lxbowhunter (Jan 25, 2010)

i've got the same gun as 01foreman400 has and like it alot,0/u made me a better shooter.  Last year in Mississippi me and  all my buddies shot o/u's this year i was the only one with an o/u, i love my o/u's but felt like i was at a disadvantage sitting in a blind with 2 guys with auto's....but when i shoot my browning gold auto usually that 3rd shot is a waste IMO


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 25, 2010)

im in a bind as welll... stuck between a400 xplor.... 682.... or browning o/u


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 25, 2010)

*Yeah that A400 just looks sweet......*

The Maxus felt sooooo good, but there is something about that cynergy that makes me want it.  What to do, What to do?


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Jan 25, 2010)

its really which one feels the best to you. i mean you cant go wrong with any of those. i will tell you this, i just bought a benelli m2 and its SWEET!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah I do not think there is a "wrong" choice in the bunch, but I do not get to do this too often and will have what ever I choose for a long time and I want to get it right. I am prolly over thinking it. I know I want the 30" Cynergy, I am just thinking, "What if I would llike one of the other ones better?" ya know


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Jan 25, 2010)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Yeah I do not think there is a "wrong" choice in the bunch, but I do not get to do this too often and will have what ever I choose for a long time and I want to get it right. I am prolly over thinking it. I know I want the 30" Cynergy, I am just thinking, "What if I would llike one of the other ones better?" ya know



yes sir, that cynergy is a pretty gun, but ive heard the new beretta is supposed to be the nixt big thing.


----------



## gb1075 (Jan 25, 2010)

Can't go wrong with any of those guns.  I know guys that shoot the extrema 2's and would not pick up any other gun.  Same goes for the SBE 2.  i shoot the mossberg 935 and have hunted in 1 degree weather and submerged it a time or 2 in the mississippi mud and never had a single hang up.


----------



## homey (Jan 26, 2010)

You ever patterned 3.5 shells? They suck


----------



## My lab and I (Feb 13, 2010)

*cynergy duck blind*

My son bought one last fall. Nice gun, used it in north dakota middle of october. Rained some while we were hunting,wiped it all down at the end of the day. When we got back home we noticed the finish starting to peel off. Took it back to the dealer,he sent it in 3rd week of october,still dont have it back, and now they tell him it might have a differnt camo pattern on it. Pretty rediculas if you ask me for spending 1900.00. Any one else heard of the same problem?


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Feb 13, 2010)

homey said:


> You ever patterned 3.5 shells? They suck


Not true at all..


----------



## slayer1 (Feb 14, 2010)

I went from a Browning to a Benelli about 12 years ago and have no regrets. I love both of my Benellis'.  It took me going out one time shooting clay targets to figure out what shim I needed to use for the stock drop but after that everything was great. Your not going to go wrong buying any of the high quality guns on your list.  When you do buy one you should pattern it to find out what            shot size/choke your comfortable with and you will be satisfied with your gun.


----------



## Alan D. (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm kind of in the same boat. Two of my friends just got guns two weeks ago. One of them got the super nova and the other a browning maxus. IM looking for a new gun and have always been a browning kind of guy cause I have had a 1979 browning 2000 20 gauge since i was 8 years old ( Im going to bee 20 soon) so I love shooting a humpback gun like the brownings. anyways i felt like the maxus would be a great gun for me since i love brownings. So we have been going out and shooting and i shot the maxus and the super nove and maxus is nothing like the old humpbacks. The butt stock of the gun seams like it comes straight out. and i couldnt shoulder it well. I liked the supernova except for the fact it was a pump. So im thinking that the super black eagle might be a better choice for me but I want to shoot a couple of boxes of shells out of it before i decide. also the browning silver looks like it might be good since it is a semi humpback but I dont know anyone that has one that i can shoot.


----------



## Alan D. (Feb 14, 2010)

Also looked at maybe buying an old used browning 2000 12 guage only problem is that they dont make one that shoots 31/2 inch shells.


----------



## RAYM (Feb 15, 2010)

Alan D. said:


> I'm kind of in the same boat. Two of my friends just got guns two weeks ago. One of them got the super nova and the other a browning maxus. IM looking for a new gun and have always been a browning kind of guy cause I have had a 1979 browning 2000 20 gauge since i was 8 years old ( Im going to bee 20 soon) so I love shooting a humpback gun like the brownings. anyways i felt like the maxus would be a great gun for me since i love brownings. So we have been going out and shooting and i shot the maxus and the super nove and maxus is nothing like the old humpbacks. The butt stock of the gun seams like it comes straight out. and i couldnt shoulder it well. I liked the supernova except for the fact it was a pump. So im thinking that the super black eagle might be a better choice for me but I want to shoot a couple of boxes of shells out of it before i decide. also the browning silver looks like it might be good since it is a semi humpback but I dont know anyone that has one that i can shoot.



I have just a normal nova and love it,it can go through the harshest of conditions,ive put it at the bottom of the swamp more than once and even used it for a boat paddle one time great guns  for the price cant beat it, i do just as good as the guy who hunts with us that has a super x3


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 15, 2010)

I am a Remington guy, but boy I really like the sbe2 and the Brownings!

I thing I'd hedge to the sbe2! If you feel guilty about having 3 shells instead of 2, then only put 2 in.

I wish I had this decision to make! Good luck!


----------



## KWH (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a xtreama 2 for sale it has one season on it i have the hard case it came in and the four chocks as well. I love the way the gun shoot and handle just dont have the time to hunt as much any more.I bought it last year and it has had 6 boxs of shell run through it. $1300 OBO it is max 4 camo 28in barrel 706 506 1479


----------



## TDB (Feb 16, 2010)

Cant go wrong with a Browning!!


----------

